# Bolt Revolver



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

A gun made for a friend for his commissar outfit for comicon on friday. A full description on how i made it can be found here http://bloodcri.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2jzfk1




























Yes, Its a nerf gun.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

That's freaking awesome. You deserve many reps.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

Arbite said:


> That's freaking awesome. You deserve many reps.


thank you very much. I sell stuff like this to fund my other hobbies.  I also made a "Storm Trooper Rifle" (i have no idea what its actually called) out of the Recon nerf gun. If you remove the barrel from the recon though it makes a perfect and I mean PERFECT bolt pistol.


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

Got any pics of that one?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

That is freaking awesome. Man I have to raid my kids toy box and make one of these. Great job.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

Arbite said:


> Got any pics of that one?


too lazy to take more now. just submitted some doodles to the sketches section. will probably go back to watching Xena while painting sisters of battle now.


----------



## BloodCri (Mar 19, 2010)

morfangdakka said:


> That is freaking awesome. Man I have to raid my kids toy box and make one of these. Great job.


I'll make you one if you want. Not for a while since i have a 10pg college paper to write on a social topic *coughd&dcontroversycough*


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

Got any pics of that one?


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

the gun looks so amazing and it is worthy to have this gun


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I really need to finish that 'Nerf Recon as Bolt Pistol' project I started years ago and then left to languish


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

The n-strike vulcan is a dead ringer for the CSM heavy bolter. Only problem is it is only in scale for my 6yr old daughter.


----------

